# Rapid Gill Movement in Tetras (Neon+Cardinal)



## Red Fern (Apr 29, 2010)

Two weeks ago one of my Neon Tetra was was breathing fast and exhibiting rapid gill movement (RGM), the next day that fish passed away. (she died 8 Days after I got her along with 9 other neons)

Two nights ago, I noticed one of my Cardinal Tetra was showing the same symptoms. After seeing the fish has not improve today, I removed her from the tank and placed her in a quarantine bucket. (Two weeks since I got her along with 9 other cardinals)

I have spent hours trying to identify the cause but to no avail. I eliminated Ich, New Tank Syndrome, Neon Tetra diseases, CO2 overdose, and ammonia/nitrite. Frustration is setting in since both of these fish were among the healthiest looking fish in the tank. 

If there is anyone that dealt with this symptom in tetras, please offer your expertise.


----------



## Rtifs (Nov 6, 2009)

Could be gill flukes. Google it and see if it matches the symptoms.


----------



## Red Fern (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I looked up gill fluke and that could be it. Unfortunately, the cardinal tetra passed away. I notice it has a red patch out of place close to the gills, it might had skin fluke as well. 

Upon closer inspection, I saw notice I have an ich outbreak in my main tank. The only source I could think of is the two Otocinclus I bought from Petsmart last week. rogar-Si


----------

